# Aparillo by Sugar Bytes Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Aparillo by Sugar Bytes Review
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/28/aparillo-by-sugar-bytes-review/

Aparillo, an advanced 16-voice FM synthesizer, has been released mid-December in 2017 by Sugar Bytes.







Sugar Bytes is a Berlin-based company focusing on Plug-ins for studio musicians and live performers. Multi-effects like Looperator, Turnado & Artillery changed the way music made in a professional production setting. Egoist, Obscurium, and Factory are all recognized tools to improve composing and assist your creativity through their fresh approach. In December Aparillo has been added to Sugar Bytes portfolio. Sugar Bytes did send me a review copy with no strings attached



*Installation*
Really straightforward: After purchase, you receive the needed codes to activate the synth. The obtained license covers according to Sugar Bytes both the macOS and Windows version and can be activated for two computers at the same time. Aparillo works as a VST / AU / AAX plugin.

You can download a demo here.

*Sound*
The Synth is driven by two FM Operators which allows you to create complex and breathing waveforms. By using the included tools and effects you can produce novel sounds that will be unique and impress not only your client.






The included *Orbiter* takes the sounds you create to new areas and is one of the main features that makes this synth so unique. An Orbiter object allows you to control 15 parameters at once. The wonderful concent is that this parameter (see image below) are transforming the sound based on the surroundings. You can quickly move them around and visually see how the parameter influence (they connect and disconnect) the sound.






Read the full Review here:
*Aparillo by Sugar Bytes Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/28/aparillo-by-sugar-bytes-review/


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 28, 2017)

Personally, Aparillo could very well be priced at 169 - 199 Euro and would be still at a good price level. I found that the price of 99 Euro or USD fits into the pricing strategy of Sugar Bytes. If you plan to buy this Synth there is a Sugar Bundle which is currently reduced to 349 Euro instead of 499. If you value Aparillo at 99, you get all the other useful plugins from Sugar Bytes for just 250 Euro which is quite attractive.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Personally, Aparillo could very well be priced at 169 - 199 Euro and would be still at a good price level. I found that the price of 99 Euro or USD fits into the pricing strategy of Sugar Bytes. If you plan to buy this Synth there is a Sugar Bundle which is currently reduced to 349 Euro instead of 499. If you value Aparillo at 99, you get all the other useful plugins from Sugar Bytes for just 250 Euro which is quite attractive.



Aparillo is fairly, if a little over priced at 99 USD - 2 oscillators, not a ton of filters and unproven sound quality. Yes, it is unique but I believe it would be a more attractive buy at 69 USD or so...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Watch for a sale this year. You can also get 11% off online.

That's a "very" lean review Thorsten.



axb312 said:


> Aparillo is fairly, if a little over priced at 99 USD - 2 oscillators, not a ton of filters and unproven sound quality. Yes, it is unique but I believe it would be a more attractive buy at 69 USD or so...


----------

